# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Cần chú ý những gì lúc mua căn nhà cũ?

## tenten

trong những khi lợi nhuận như thế chấp sống mức thấp sẽ xúc tiến thị hiếu của người mua sau đại dịch Covid-19, nhưng vẫn có không ít nhân tố khác cần Cho tới vào có kế hoạch tài chính của gia đình. đầu cung thấp nghĩa khi là các bạn có khả năng mua phải nhiều ngôi nhà cần phải sửa chữa thay thế và bảo dưỡng.

bình thường, nhà đầu tư nhà thường tập trung trong tính thẩm mỹ và làm đẹp. tuy nhiên, nhớ rằng những vấn đề khác phải ưu tiên, đặc biệt là cấu trúc và tính bền bỉ. những chuyên gia có thể giúp bạn kiểm tra các thông tin này. ngôi nhà sống cũng đều có tuổi tác riêng cũng như chúng cũng phải đc kiểm tra, sửa chữa và thay mới mẻ thường xuyên

có thể các bạn sẽ phải chi ra các khoản tiền đáng kể nhằm thực hành quá trình tu sửa. do vậy, hãy tổ chức chăm sóc một cách kỹ càng trước khi mua nhà. dưới đây chính là số thông tin quý khách nên nghiên cứu nếu có ý định tu sửa cũng như bảo dưỡng nhà sống.



tham khảo thêm : Dự án Happy Home Cà Mau mang đến giá trị gì cho nhà đầu tư ?

1. tập hợp thoát nước

nhiều căn nhà xuất hiện tập hợp thoát nước kém hiệu quả hoàn toàn có thể chạm chán một vài vấn đề khi trời mưa to. vì vậy, hãy chọn lắp đặt nhiều con đường ống thoát nước đủ rộng để không bị tạo tắc ngẽn bởi những đồ vật như lá cây, khu đất đá,…

nhiều đường ống thoát nước nên đc lau chùi khoảng hai lần trong năm. bên cạnh đó, quý khách cũng phải sắp xếp lại những cảnh đẹp trong khu vực của ngôi nhà nhằm mục đích tránh nhiều đồ vật rất có thể rơi trong ống thoát nước khi trời mưa to.

2. Lắp đặt tấm biện pháp nhiệt

trong tình huống căn nhà của các bạn không tồn tại lớp cách nhiệt, nó sẽ tạo ra các thông tin chi tiết mang lại khí hậu, chẳng hạn như không còn giữ lại nhiệt đủ xuất sắc trong mùa đông. bên cạnh đó, điều này cũng nhằm bọ và động vật gặm nhấm tìm mặt đường vào bên trong nhà dễ dàng hơn.

nhằm khắc phục thông tin này, chúng ta cũng có thể tìm tới những chuyên gia, nhiều người có thể giúp đỡ định hình và chăm sóc. Việc lắp đặt những lớp giải pháp nhiệt cũng không thật tốn kém, vì vậy các bạn nên chọn lựa các tấm cách nhiệt hoàn hảo nhất.

3. giữ lại cấu tạo

những vết nứt nhỏ tuổi cũng phải được chú ý bởi vì chúng rất có thể lan rộng và tạo thành nhiều thông tin nghiêm trọng rộng. có khá nhiều Tại Sao làm căn nhà sống xuất hiện những vết nứt, từ đổi khác nhiệt độ cho đến tuổi thọ của nhà. đối với thông tin này, bạn cần tìm về một kỹ sư về cấu trúc nhằm đánh giá và bỏ ra các cách tối ưu, chẳng hạn như chống thấm từ móng xuống chân móng hoặc lắp đặt một máy bơm hút bể phốt.

4. chăm sóc mái ngôi nhà

các bạn có thể mất một khoản tiền rộng lớn nếu như mái ngôi nhà hoặc tầng mái của nhà gặp mặt các thông tin nghiêm trọng. vì vậy, trước lúc mua nhà, điều cần làm khi là quý khách nên hỏi người bán về vật liệu cũng như cách nó được quy hoạch. các mái lợp bằng ván lợp tốt nhất tối thiểu cũng phải có lớp lót cũng như sàn dưới.

quý vị cũng cần chăm sóc hệ thống đèn flash, hệ thống ống nước, ống khói và cửa sổ trần trước lúc giao dịch thanh toán. Một mái nhà được thiết kế bằng kim loại sẽ có tuổi thọ lâu hơn từ 50 mang lại 100 năm so với mức 30 năm của mái lợp bằng ván lợp. tuy vậy, Ngân sách của để xây dựng rất có thể tiếp tục cao gấp 4 lần.

5. kiểm tra hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng

Bóng đèn sợi đốt cũ thường tốn nhiều năng lượng cũng như xuất hiện tuổi thọ ngắn. Đèn LED là một nâng cấp đơn giản, xuất hiện Chi phí hợp lí, tiêu tốn ít ánh sáng và hiệu quả hơn vô số. chúng ta có thể chọn những mẫu đèn LED cùng với công suất từ 2.600 đến 3.000 K (kelvin) tạo màu ấm, tương tự như là đèn sợi đốt 60 watt. ngoài ra, đèn LED có khá nhiều Màu sắc khác biệt, làm nên đa dạng và nổi bật đến căn nhà.

6. Lắp đặt điều hòa

dĩ nhiên, điều chỉnh thường khi là thiết bị luôn luôn phải có đến mọi người ngôi nhà nào. Một hệ thống điều chỉnh chất lượng không chỉ giúp bạn sảng khoái hơn mà còn mang đến cống phẩm dự án giỏi.

chúng ta cũng có thể lắp đặt theo kiểu chia nhỏ dại để giảm Ngân sách chi tiêu năng lượng vì từng phòng có thể đc kiểm soát điều hành khác biệt. tuy nhiên, lắp đặt theo kiểu này thường xuất hiện giá cao hơn mặc dù chúng để giúp tiết kiệm ngân sách và chi phí tiền đi theo thời điểm. nếu như căn nhà của gia đình bạn đc giữ lại nhiệt bằng lò sưởi, và các nhà cũ, tập hợp phân cung cấp chia bé dại là chọn duy nhất vì bạn sẽ không có sẵn các ống dẫn nhiệt đi cùng cùng với lò. nổi bật, trong mùa đại dịch vừa mới đây, một trong những công ty sẽ bỏ ra các hình mẫu đèn tia cực tím sẽ giúp diệt nấm mốc và vi khuẩn, điều mà nhiều bạn tâm điểm nhằm bảo vệ sức khỏe mang đến gia đình.

7. Bảo dưỡng những vật dụng bằng gỗ

những thiết kế bằng gỗ làm ngày càng tăng tính thẩm mỹ đến ngôi nhà, từ vách ngăn, ván sàn, lan can hoặc bất kỳ đồ dùng nào khác. dẫu thế, nó cũng yêu cầu bảo dưỡng liên tục. nhiều đồ dùng bằng gỗ hoàn toàn có thể hỏng do thời tiết cũng như côn trùng. bên cạnh đó, chất lượng của loại gỗ được dùng làm thiết kế cũng sẽ bị đến tuổi tác cũng như độ bền của thiết bị cũng như đồ dùng.



đọc thêm : Dự án Tây Đô Plaza mang đến giá trị sinh lời như thế nàoe cho nhà đầu tư ?

8. Trồng cây

cây xanh vừa khi là vật nhằm trang trí đến ngôi nhà, vừa đóng vai trò như một máy điều hòa không khí. do vậy, nếu diện tích S ngôi nhà đủ rộng, bạn nên trồng một số trong những loại cây xung quanh.

cây cối cũng cần được chăm sóc thường xuyên bởi nó rất có thể khi là chỗ trú ẩn mang đến những loại côn trùng khiến hại hay rất có thể gây ra hiện nay tượng tắc nghẽn mặt đường ống nước khi trời mưa bão.

9. chăm sóc ống khói/ống thông gió

nếu như các ống khói hoặc ống thông gió chưa đc bảo dưỡng xuất sắc, hơi ẩm hoàn toàn có thể xâm nhập, cùng với động vật gây hại cũng như những mảnh vụn khác.

Việc chăm sóc giúp chỉ ra những thông tin rất cần phải thay thế sửa chữa hay thay mới. mặc dù vậy, điều tốt nhất khi là nên giữ nguyên hình dạng bao gồm những bộ phận bởi nó sẽ cải thiện chất lượng không gian bên phía trong nhà.

Mua một ngôi nhà có thể là khoản dự án lớn nhất trong cuộc đời của nhiều bạn. do đó, việc duy trì liên tục là điều bắt buộc nhằm cuộc sống trở thành thuận lợi hơn về sau.

----------

